# Hoyt Elite's....Newer grip vs. Older grip??



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

Love the older grip! I know a few guys that feel the same they would buy an older one VS a new just because of the grip.


----------



## RWArchery (Apr 2, 2009)

Same reason why I sold my 09 UE. I kept my 05 PE because it felt better to me. The upgrades are great of course, but I just prefer it. Some people like less contact with hand and would go with the newer ones. Some people want consistant hand placement and would go for the 04/05. So its really what the shooter wants. Then again, the upgraded limb pockets aren't hard to get. Just get new ones and put it on the 05/04 and your set :wink:


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

just push your hand right up. but if you still cant find a good grip you can build it up with some tennis grip tape to create a similar effect of the side plates and i have even seen someone cut out a centre part of a golf ball and theres your side plates


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks, guys!.........Anyone else???............Harperman


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I have to say I have had a great deal of trouble with the grip on my 09 ultra elite , I have used alot of tennis tape to try and get a consistant grip! I wish I had the option on using side plates or some type of grip. I am also having trouble with the Cam&half plus being consistant so i am thinking about puting spirals on it and give that a try!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I personally don't find the newer grips to be an issue. I love them...they may be a TOUCH thinner then I want but I don't mind them at all. I haven't had an issue getting a good, comfy, repeatable grip though. In fact I actually find my PE to be less picky about my grip then other bows I have shot...even my older Hoyt's with the side plates. 

Back when I shot the older versions with the plates I took them off  couldn't really stand them. If you want a little thicker grip just wrap it. 

I think a lot of people that have issues with some of the grips are trying to control the bow/grip instead of letting their hand and grip just melt together the way they should be :wink:


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I like the new grip. the narrower the better for me.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I just wish they had a bit more traction on the surface. My Vantage Pro in blue fusion is pretty slippery without some tape on it, but then again I'm in Florida and I sweat alot!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott.Barrett said:


> I just wish they had a bit more traction on the surface. My Vantage Pro in blue fusion is pretty slippery without some tape on it, but then again I'm in Florida and I sweat alot!


I still think your better off with letting it slide. Just carry a towel and wipe your hand off when needed....and your grip. I just find that the tape and or grip tape induces some torque for the avg person that you don't have with the bare riser. 

You have to let some of that control go and trust yourself :wink:


----------



## rooster61 (Apr 1, 2003)

I have 05 pro-elite xt3 for indoor shooting. Shoot the grip bare metal. 

I got 08 pro-elite xt2 to shoot outdoors. When I first got it, i felt the same way as you. I bought some blue tennis racket grip wrap and put it on. Now I'm happy with both bows and shoot them interchangeably.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I still think your better off with letting it slide. Just carry a towel and wipe your hand off when needed....and your grip. I just find that the tape and or grip tape induces some torque for the avg person that you don't have with the bare riser.
> 
> You have to let some of that control go and trust yourself :wink:


BH....

You have an open invitation to come down any time and stay at my place! Since it is always like a thousand degrees here, you can test out the bare riser theory. I can't even hold a bare riser indoors!

SB


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

If you were to ask the guys that I shoot with you would learn real quick that I love my 05 ultra-elite. I just loved that grip and those half side-plates. I would love to find another one just like it.

Maybe I should start looking.:wink:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
This is the first Hoyt i have owned. So my opp-ion on this issue wouldn't be worth jack squat. :wink:

But i have, owned several other MFG bows. Any of my Mathew bows. First thing i did was castrate the bow grip.

Now i have the 09 VE. The weight of the riser ,lets the bow grip just seat in my bow hand ,with out really a lot of thought.
One reason i guess. I use the Anchor Sight to set up my Bow hand and riser cant. Before getting into the shot.Then i go to my peep for aiming not centering. And thats just because of habit. [ Later

Ps. I love my VE :wink:


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

I agree ... The older Hoyt grips were wider and flat against the hand. The newer Profits allow my hand to slide and has caused some issues for me. You can slide up and down and side to side because the new grips are rounded. 

*Looks like someone at Hoyt once again stuck their nose where they shouldnt have. *ukey:


----------



## pbc (Sep 8, 2007)

*hand slip*

I have an 06 ultra elite and have been a diehard grip removal type of shooter ever since having used a conquest for a few years. Part of what I liked was being able to dig the edge of the grip into my Palmar crease. With my hoyt it's got that smooth feeling grip and rounded edge that you cant dig into. So after a few shoots and a practice sesion with a freind of mine thats a medic on the fire dept. we came up with using one (1) wrap of cloth surgical tape on the grip area to keep the bow from sliding around, due to sweating also that solved the slide issue but to finish it out we took some .20 styrene I found in my desk and formed a grip plate to act as side plates. We traced out the basic shape for the grip and cut it out with a sharp hobby knife and then glued it to the risor's grip with epoxy & sanded smooth with a file and sand paper then re wraped the grip after filling the gap on the rear (shooters side) of the grip with the same tape. 
The tape can be gotten at any drug store and the plastic at any decent hobby shop. The total time on the project about 3 evenings of work and trial. Cost for materials then was about $4.00 probably $6.00 now as that was in 06. and the only change was the tape annually due to dirt/sweat. Good luck with the project. If you go with my idea shoot me a pm and tell me about your results.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott.Barrett said:


> BH....
> 
> You have an open invitation to come down any time and stay at my place! Since it is always like a thousand degrees here, you can test out the bare riser theory. I can't even hold a bare riser indoors!
> 
> SB


I forgot all about this thread :doh:

You seem to forget that I live in Va....July and Aug are down right ukey:here.....this year wasn't as bad as it usually is. But you aren't gonna shoot 8125 up here that's for sure :chortle:

Carry a towel....and dry your hands and wipe off the riser :wink:


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

I can't speak for the grips on the Hoyt Elite bows, but I can comment on the grip of the Scepter IV and the Mystic because the grips are basically identical. I can't stand when my hand slides all over the place, because for me, there was no way it would slide into the exact same position every time. I solved the problem with a strip of grip tape from a skateboard. Consistent hand placement every time...no towel required.:thumbs_up


----------

